# Aunt Sarah Info



## oneofakindcritter (Feb 10, 2015)

Does anyone have a Aunt Sarah that is not currently doing her full time winter job. I am trying to find out the dimensions and measurements, I need to order a new blower without having to go with out heat in my cabin to do so. Looking for measurements of mounting plate and holes under it. I came across the original instruction for installing and operating pamphlet and warranty card she came with. So there are allot of tiny picts in there but the blower assembly is simply a diagram with where to put each screw they included and numbered back then. It does not show how large in inches the openings are. Can anyone help, who's Aunty isn't so hot right now..


----------



## begreen (Feb 10, 2015)

Start a conversation with KDMAN that should send him an email. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wake-up-aunt-sarah-im-cold.131801/


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Feb 14, 2015)

begreen said:


> Start a conversation with KDMAN that should send him an email.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wake-up-aunt-sarah-im-cold.131801/


done no resp as of yet


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2015)

Maybe this post was meant for you:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/e-k-ind-wood-stove.127272/#post-1899509


----------

